# [Techspot] Apple says iPhone 11 Pro collects user data even when location services are disabled



## Space Lynx (Dec 5, 2019)

Apple says iPhone 11 Pro collects user data even when location services are disabled
					

KrebsOnSecurity's Brian Krebs noted that the iPhone 11 Pro "intermittently seeks the user's location information even when all applications and system services on the phone are individually...




					www.techspot.com
				




_Turning off the master setting for location services is easy enough, but if a user picks a single app, such as Maps, to use the feature, they would expect that app to be the only one accessing their location._

This is disappointing news.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 5, 2019)

You're surprised?

To be clear, it is periodically checking LOCATION information.... though is that considered 'user information'? A user doesn't create it...



> So, even if you switch off location services for every app and system service, the handset will still be seeking your location occasionally. The only way to stop it completely is to switch the master setting for location services to Off.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 21, 2019)

No, the concern is location being on CONSTANTLY EATS AT BATTERY.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 21, 2019)

Apple said it's by design so user shouldn't worry about that
so why Apple design it like that? for something? selling the data for advertisers or database for something that they refuse to tell?


----------



## natr0n (Dec 21, 2019)

Literally every phone is collecting some sort of data/spying on us.

This is the nature of the time were in.


----------



## IceShroom (Dec 21, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Apple says iPhone 11 Pro collects user data even when location services are disabled
> 
> 
> KrebsOnSecurity's Brian Krebs noted that the iPhone 11 Pro "intermittently seeks the user's location information even when all applications and system services on the phone are individually...
> ...


Not surprising from pro "Privacy" Apple.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 21, 2019)

natr0n said:


> Literally every phone is collecting some sort of data/spying on us.
> 
> This is the nature of the time were in.



yep, i don't really even use my phone all that much so i rarely even carry it with me, i suppose if i get a wife someday that will have to change lol, but seeing as how i avg 1 date every 9 years, i doubt i ever get married. gg life lol


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 21, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> No, the concern is location being on CONSTANTLY EATS AT BATTERY.


I can use GPS with the screen turned off for 3 hours and only drain the battery 5 percent, 10 percent max, on my iPhone 7. Most of the power a mobile device uses is for display backlighting.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 21, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> Apple said it's by design so user shouldn't worry about that
> so why Apple design it like that? for something? selling the data for advertisers or database for something that they refuse to tell?



Apple claims to not sell user data.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 21, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> Apple claims to not sell user data.


I don't think that it's a stretch to think that they probably don't sell it. Most of the data they collect is likely used internally within Apple.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 21, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> I don't think that it's a stretch to think that they probably don't sell it. Most of the data they collect is likely used internally within Apple.



this is one thing I do like about them, and dislike about Google.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 21, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> this is one thing I do like about them, and dislike about Google.


...but crap like this makes me question getting another iPhone. I don't need Apple being the morality police.
https://www.npr.org/2019/11/16/780067992/apple-bans-vaping-related-apps


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 21, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> ...but crap like this makes me question getting another iPhone. I don't need Apple being the morality police.
> https://www.npr.org/2019/11/16/780067992/apple-bans-vaping-related-apps



I kind of like that about Apple though, it's a clean look overall. no politics allowed, no drugs allowed, no substances allowed apps. though im pretty sure they allow alcohol related apps. so i dunno. i guess its all hippocritical at the end of the day


----------



## oobymach (Dec 21, 2019)

Apple is a high security device, or at least somewhat. The location is for stolen phones so the police can track it or if you're smart you can track it yourself and get some old school vengeance while you're at it. The only way to stop your smart phone from spying on you is to turn it off, and I'll bet nobody on earth with a smart phone is willing to turn their baby off (mine is turned off in the car for emergency use, but I see how addicted y'all are to those things...). Y'all going to be zombies when they use your phone to release the feral human bacteria they injected 1/3 of the worlds population with a few years back with the 'swine flu vaccine' in polymer nano cages that are triggered to release by 5g.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm really not shocked either, I use Apple products. As noted earlier, its a sign of the times we live in. Chances are, if it connects to the internet, its giving up your dirt. Just now I looked at my local electronics store where I bought my last 4 TVs from.. In the 55-64inch tv section, there is only 1 dumb tv, and many many "smart" TVs.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 21, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> yep, i don't really even use my phone all that much so i rarely even carry it with me, i suppose if i get a wife someday that will have to change lol, but seeing as how i avg 1 date every 9 years, i doubt i ever get married. gg life lol



OT but:

Weren't you engaged recently or something?  Fell through?

Very sorry if so, my man.  That happened to my brother and it's surreal how much pain it caused him.  Best wishes.

I stopped dating for this reason and just gave up.  That is not always good advice though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 21, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> I don't think that it's a stretch to think that they probably don't sell it. Most of the data they collect is likely used internally within Apple.



Yea like improving Siri


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 21, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> I can use GPS with the screen turned off for 3 hours and only drain the battery 5 percent, 10 percent max, on my iPhone 7. Most of the power a mobile device uses is for display backlighting.


Inside or outside most of the time?


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 21, 2019)

It's crazy, man... I had to be 11 or 12 when I first read 1984. I was so enamored with it, I thought about it all of the time. I remember thinking "What if it was really like that? What if the government really did put recording devices everywhere?" Big brother screens in my house and stuff like that. It was just such a crazy concept to me at the time.

Fast forward a couple of decades and we willingly carry them around, even placing more of them in our homes because we can say "Alexa, volume up!" and she'll turn up the music "Isn't that cool?"

I don't think we're living in some Orwellian future or anything like that. It's just odd to me that a concept that not that long ago was used as a tool to make people think about what is important and where are future is going has become a part of our reality that we accept without much question, and it's like we've already forgotten how scary of a concept it is! Suddenly nobody cares. Even my pre-teen self couldn't have imagined that when he was musing over that book lol.

It's just so weird. I feel like "Hey, can I put a recording device in your house where you can't access, start, or stop what's being recorded?" should be a tough sell. But I guess people don't consider that these devices that way, even though they basically are recording devices... minus the start/stop/playback buttons.



R-T-B said:


> OT but:
> 
> Weren't you engaged recently or something?  Fell through?
> 
> ...


Been there, done that... getting engaged to the worst possible person. (spellcheck says 'wrongest' is a word but I said no ) Was left with nothing but clothes, a few important possessions, and a decent job. Long story, but I almost became a hardcore narcissist's permanent supply. I feel bad for the next guy who came along and got her pregnant with twins. They have no money and no prospects, living out of one room in her mom's old, run-down trailer with their two infants and her first son. I have a few good friends who live nearby that tell me the stories of their public trailer-trash fights. Wouldn't have been like that with me - never remotely was that, but karma is a bitch. It took a long time for me to be okay. Truthfully, 2 years. I basically had to start from square one as a person. It's like they say... you think you know what your life is going to be about...

She put me through a lot of things that are just never okay, and then would try to gaslight me into shouldering the consequences, when it was her who was due for a fall. Guess she was just prolonging the inevitable. We all have to live with our choices. I did, and now it's her turn!  Now the only thing about that bothers me is the kids that deserve so much better, but probably don't have much of a chance. I will never forgive the choices she makes in life. I reserve forgiveness for people who care about others.

Some people are just really crappy and selfish in relationships and if you look at their past relationships you see this trail of carnage and destruction. Other times it's just not meant to be. Sometimes both people fuck up. It always hurts regardless because that person basically is a real part of you. A lot of parameters in your life orbit around that. When they're decoupled, a part of you is actually dying at an accelerating rate, which is scary and very painful. Who you are is about to change in ways you never wanted. And in the meantime, you're not gonna know who you are or how things are really gonna be. You start feeling like nothing, not even within you, is in your control.

But you can always rebuild. To me that's just part of being a person. You die and are reborn countless times, no matter what choices you make in life. Personally I came out of probably the lowest point in my life feeling free as a bird, like anything is possible. It just took a while. And now I'm dating again and it's actually not so bad. I've had to change a lot multiple times in my life due to bad relationships. But what I want in life never really does. And it's funny, every time it goes south I say "Never again. I can't do this even one more time." but I always come out better than ever before, ready for another go. So I keep going through it, just hoping one day I don't want or need to anymore. My wisdom is probably questionable there, given my history of failed relationships, but I'm sure it gets the point across 

Think about it this way... everyone, you and me, even, are pretty shitty. We all are capable of doing things we shouldn't do for the sake of ourselves and others. But we all basically want the same thing. Everyone wants top be loved by someone. So the idea that there's nobody out there who will love you and do right by you doesn't jive with me. I think the opposite is true. I think everyone out there has both the need and potential to do just that. You just have to navigate a lot of bullshit to get there. But what isn't bullshit in life? Sometimes just staying alive is bullshit! What can you do but try to trudge through it? I dunno about you but I've got a family to start one day


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 21, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> it this way... everyone, you and me, even, are pretty shitty.



I'd phrase that differently.  I'd say it is more everyone is capable of being shitty.  Some just manage it better than others.

That includes apple, btw...


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 21, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I'd phrase that differently.  I'd say it is more everyone is capable of being shitty.  Some just manage it better than others.


The reason I phrased it that way was to illustrate how it is when you find out someone has been shitty. How it draws your attention and sort of leads you to fixate on people's flaws. It can be sort of this all-consuming reality that one can easily become trapped in. It wasn't meant literally, like a stopping point. Though in a sense, it's still true in that we all try not to, but we still think shitty things about people, the world, and ourselves. And that can trickle out without us knowing. I know plenty of people who are awesome and I would probably trust with my firstborn... definitely don't want to come off like I think everybody just sucks. Just that I think it's unavoidable sometimes. Everyone has to be the one doing wrong at some point, even if they don't mean to or realize. I can say for myself  that I have been the one who was wrong and the one who dealt pain. And never saw it coming because I wouldn't admit it to myself.

But you made a good point about managing it better. I feel like some people take what I just said and say "why try?" which is definitely wrong. I think once you know that about yourself and the people around you, you kind of have a responsibility to be mindful in trying to bring out your best self and hopefully the best sides of people you know and meet. If you want to say people are shitty sometimes and you don't like that, you kind of can't be contributing to the problem and hope for change or that anyone will take you seriously.

I guess every relationship has that balancing act. It's like "Okay, so you have some snakes and I have some snakes, but we've been honest about them and we clearly care about each other, so maybe we can work something out where we can both go further as people without being defeated by our flaws."


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 21, 2019)

That topic, though...


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 21, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> OT but:
> 
> Weren't you engaged recently or something?  Fell through?
> 
> ...



no it's more she just believes in free love, even if we were to live together. at first i thought she would change her mind cause we get on really really well, constantly laughing and having fun and enjoying weekends out together. but she isn't giving up on free love,even told me i can bring back another girl in front of her (i might do this just to test her), and I just am not sure I have it in me to share, I believe in the swan like life for a couple. so i dunno. im in limbo atm

on-topic so mods don't crap their pants - ummm privacy violations risk the fragility of democracy or something like that.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 22, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> Yea like improving Siri


You kid, but this is actually a good case. For something that's AI-driven, you need good training data and what's better than the voices of your customers?


----------

